# Grim Reaper Mechanical Broadheads



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi I wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts on Grim Reaper broad heads. I used Rage last year 1-doe, 2-hogs they made a impressive wound channel. But I was looking at videos on you tube, the GR wound channels look totally devastating. My setup is a new Mission ballistic, with Beman bow hunter 500 7.3 gpi shafts. I don't remember what pound it is set for. I'm going to the bow shop tomorrow, and have it checked. This was my first new bow in 18 years, I had been shooting a Browning all this time. It was old, and slow but game didn't know that.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good friend of mine uses the Reapers and loves them...

Just remember that it's not if a mechanical head will fail, it's when will it fail.

TH


----------



## Moe13 (Jan 2, 2014)

Had a buddy shoot three hogs ran out of arrows got out the stand picked one up got back up in the the tree and shot a fourth found all for didn't brake one blade awsome broad head


----------

